# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Творчество от Анюты

## anytka50

Люди покрытые краской
Сумрак того воскресения
это жизнь без ласки
это жизнь без сомнения

Туманы скользят по дороге
Склизской и жалкой болью
Чувства подобны изжоге
Слегка колебавшейся кровью

Когда дождь тучу смывает
Иль лист пролетит беззаметно
Такого же не бывает
как чувства любви безответной :Oj:

----------


## anytka50

Любимы годы состраданья
любим холодный снег
И меркнут звёздные старанья
Как позапрошлый век

Горят огни живых людей
Пока живут они
Но вот приходит день смертей
И гаснут те огни

Полёт страстей безумных дней
Как мутный кроткий год
Безумной горестью своей
Как каждый нам полёт

Часы бегут, бегут и дни
И гаснет каждый год
Ах, как же хочется теперь
Отправится в полёт

Поверить в жизнь, взмахнуть крылом
Открыть глаза души
И полететь спокойным сном
Навстречу поспешить

----------


## Лев

*anytka50*,
 Первый стих ритмически неровный - сравни первые 4 строки с остальными.

----------


## anytka50

я знаю :Aga:

----------

